
Apple’s Icons Have That Shape for a Very Good Reason - liyanage
https://hackernoon.com/apples-icons-have-that-shape-for-a-very-good-reason-720d4e7c8a14
======
arrowgunz
For those interested in something similar regarding the iPhone X notch:
[https://medium.com/tall-west/no-cutting-corners-on-the-
iphon...](https://medium.com/tall-west/no-cutting-corners-on-the-
iphone-x-97a9413b94e)

------
Waterluvian
Related folklore about Jobs and round rects. May even be a better explanation.

[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Round_Rects_Are_Everywhere.txt)

~~~
sparky_z
Not really. The whole point of the article is that Apple currently uses a more
sophisticated design than those "round rects" that everyone else now uses by
default.

------
blt
Is "tangency" really a widespread term for curvature discontinuity?

------
MBCook
(2017), but still good.

